# Slip bobbers for ice fishing



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like to fish for pan fish with an open face, and micro slip bobber set up, and have used the string type "stops' to some degree. The problem I have is that I have tried to down size my line to 2-4lb and I can't get the "stops" to hold on the thin line...Anyone have a solution for this...Thanks, AH2


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Ive always used speed stops.Wrap around the stop 1-2 times.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Speed-Stops-bobber-stop-speed-weaver-float-stop-slip-bobber-Slip-Knot-/301357388948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462a4cd494"]5 Speed Stops Bobber Stop Speed Weaver Float Stop Slip Bobber Slip Knot | eBay[/ame] That's the same stops that I use. I never have a problem with the stop moving.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Try the small size of these rubber ones:
http://www.outdoorproshop.com/Eagle-Claw-Bobber-Stop-p/eagleclaw-bobberstop.htm
Have no idea about this store, just had a pic of the stops.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

An vote for the speed stops. Have used for many years.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Try the small size of these rubber ones:
> 
> http://www.outdoorproshop.com/Eagle-Claw-Bobber-Stop-p/eagleclaw-bobberstop.htm
> 
> Have no idea about this store, just had a pic of the stops.



X2 on the rubber stops...they work great for me!


----------



## Ice on (Feb 23, 2015)

Had same problem switched to rubber stops, worked well


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I find these at BP and Cabbelas...?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

steelhead1 said:


> An vote for the speed stops. Have used for many years.


But it takes you an hour to thread the line through the hole lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I used a small rubber band. works great and way cheaper. best ones I have found have been down rigger rubber bands. I bought a bag and it has lasted 4 years. I know that no one will try these, but if they do I can gladly explain through PM


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

An hr or 10 seconds


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> But it takes you an hour to thread the line through the hole lol


When did I get this old LOL!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

aquaholic2 said:


> Can I find these at BP and Cabbelas...?


Maybe. I know Dick's had the rubber stops in the store but they didn't show up online. Meantime you can try adding a second string type and leave 1/2" or so tag ends on them so you can tighten them up. Adding an overhand knot at the end of the tag ends before you cut them will give you something to help pull to tighten them.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> I used a small rubber band. works great and way cheaper. ...


Does seem like good thing to try. Would be easy to replace without re-tying everything else.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nix, I can switch from a sleep bober to jigging in 10 seconds. with the bobber I use and the easy removal of the bands It allows me to be much more versatile. In addition, I often just remove my slip bobber and leave the stop attached. it lays pretty flat on the spool. How many people use removable slip bobbers.....


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Try wetting the knot before pulling it tight.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> nix, I can switch from a sleep bober to jigging in 10 seconds. with the bobber I use and the easy removal of the bands It allows me to be much more versatile. In addition, I often just remove my slip bobber and leave the stop attached. it lays pretty flat on the spool. How many people use removable slip bobbers.....


More and more are. Saw someone using some like these last year and got some on clearance at the end of the season but haven't got to try them yet. And now with my broken arm won't get to till next season.  Really like that they are removable. I use a stop by itself as a quick reference to mark the depth I'm dropping back to when not using a bobber. Randymcfishnsfun2 had posted the pic in the N.E. Section.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

I picked up those same foam/plastic bobbers at Gander Mountain about a month ago. You cut them to the size you need and clip on your line. Wonderful invention! I use string stops instead of rubber, much better for me especially on 2lb test line. Also, they don't freeze up on you like regular slip bobbers do some times. Im going to try them in open water as well.






nixmkt said:


> More and more are. Saw someone using some like these last year and got some on clearance at the end of the season but haven't got to try them yet. And now with my broken arm won't get to till next season.  Really like that they are removable. I use a stop by itself as a quick reference to mark the depth I'm dropping back to when not using a bobber. Randymcfishnsfun2 had posted the pic in the N.E. Section.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Tie your own stop knot using a piece of line off reel. It's easy to learn from knot tying websites/apps. Cheaper than other options and should never be out of material--unless you drop your rod overboard / down ice hole


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

As one of the pioneers in slip bobber fishing going all the way back to the 60's. Used to have to make my own. By removing the stem from wooden stick bobbers with a hollow tube of some sort.

The biggest headache was getting a good stop that only moved when you WANTED it to. That and not catching your line on casting. Everything I tried over the years lacked in one manner or another.

I stumbled on this site a few years back and have not looked back since. The stop installation takes some practice . I kept breaking them most of the time. The secret is to use the correct set of pliers.The bobbers he makes are of high quality and are removable. Making for fast set up changes.

The owner of the site is super friendly and also very helpful. He gave me a bunch of free stuff when I explained the problems I was having. Now these are the only setups I use when slip bobber fishing. 

http://www.clearlyoutdoors.com/fnimall/smart_stop_bobbers_micro.phtml

Takes a little time on the learning curve but it is well worth it. By the way I use the smallest bobber he makes the mini. Hopefully he will make an even smaller size one of these years.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

papaperch said:


> As one of the pioneers in slip bobber fishing going all the way back to the 60's. Used to have to make my own. By removing the stem from wooden stick bobbers with a hollow tube of some sort.
> 
> The biggest headache was getting a good stop that only moved when you WANTED it to. That and not catching your line on casting. Everything I tried over the years lacked in one manner or another.
> 
> ...


 Looks like a pretty nice and easy setup. I'll probably order some to try this spring. I use slip bobbers from the boat a lot.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This sounds way cool for year round panfishing! :B

Are there different makers of removable bobbers? !%


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

papaperch said:


> As one of the pioneers in slip bobber fishing going all the way back to the 60's. Used to have to make my own. By removing the stem from wooden stick bobbers with a hollow tube of some sort.
> 
> The biggest headache was getting a good stop that only moved when you WANTED it to. That and not catching your line on casting. Everything I tried over the years lacked in one manner or another.
> 
> ...



Those look great! I've tried all the different ones as well and can't seem to come up with anything much better than the dacron line many use which I have to tied multiple knots in to get it to stay. Definitely going to give these a shot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Why no love for the speed stops?!?! They literally take 10 seconds to put on,don't weaken your line,and as long as you wrap around as instructed,will not slip unless you adjust it.I've used them for years would NEVER switch to having to use pliers or those stupid knots you get either too tight and can't adjust or too loose and won't stay.And they don't interfere one bit with casting.Am I missing something here?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Why no love for the speed stops?!?! They literally take 10 seconds to put on,don't weaken your line,and as long as you wrap around as instructed,will not slip unless you adjust it.I've used them for years would NEVER switch to having to use pliers or those stupid knots you get either too tight and can't adjust or too loose and won't stay.And they don't interfere one bit with casting.Am I missing something here?


Glad the speed stops work for you. If you are that satisfied with them then of course why try anything else. The Arnold speed stops are the ones shaped like a dog bone and you are supposed to wrap the line around the middle. They worked well for me until I moved them. They had a tendency to cork screw my mono permanently. The other plastic stops had four tiny holes drilled in line and also screwed my mono up when moved.

Believe me I have tried every thing you can think of. Been playing with them for well over 50 years. Before they came out with the super braided lines I used to lose about a gross of slip bobbers every year.

I asked owner thru email about even smaller bobber than the mini. For ice fishing use. Two days later he responded and said check back this fall as they are working on it.

Now using the braid as a main line and mono as a six foot leader. I always get the bobbers back when snagged. The beauty part of it is . I never have to cut my line to change anything. Once I set my slip bobber poles up they are good to go on until I have to change main line .


----------

